# Peel and Stick Single Membrane Rolled Roofing



## Magillicutty (Jul 14, 2011)

Saw a roll of this in HomeDepot about 2 years ago, in the Langley BC store; failed to get the product identifier/proper name....
Want to do inexpensive reroofing application on a small shed housing my water intake.
Particularly looking a light green (colored)...
Current roof has 40 yr old rotting asphalt shingles on interior OSB, which was laid upon 1 layer of 1x4 lathing with 6" spacing...
Roof has 3/4 slope, and the top is centered on the shortside of the insulated rectangular bldg. which 8' wide by 12' long.

Buiding location is in South Surrey, BC Canada..a wet but temperate climate, with snow in the winter months.


----------



## Grumpy (Dec 12, 2003)

It was probably GAF liberty if it was at home depot. It is in a classification of "Self Adhering Modified Bitumen". Good luck, and stay away from the torch.


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

Liberty or Mule Hide are the products I would recommend for a Diy'r or an experienced installer.

It is a much cleaner product to work with.I highly recommend the base sheet that goes with the product.Its about the same price as the cap sheet but well worth it.

Use simplex capped nails for the base installation.


----------

